# New member to the club: Look 566



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

After almost 3 years, and losing 70lbs on my Cannondale CAAD 5, Complete with 2400 gram Gipiemme wheels and Tiagra Triple, I have finally moved up in the world.

The new Look 566 was picked up by me today. Only 1 week wait time from Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley Ca. 2009 Sram Rival Carbon Compact. FSA carbon and Alum cockpit, Post. Keo Classic Pedals. I swapped the stock tires with Pro Race 3's. I will Swap the bar tape with white when I go back for my fitting appointment on Tuesday.
With cages, pedals, computer.. Bike is 17.4 pounds weighed at the shop.

I have only ridden it around the block, but such a drastic change from the buzzing alum CAAD 5 frame 

Hey, the weight saving alone was worth it to me just putting it in the bed of my truck.

Tomorrow in sunlight I will get out the Big Camera and lenses for some shots to post on the official "pictures of your Look" thread.

Here are some snaps


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very handsome. Enjoy yourself. Don't go too fast now!


----------



## jasont (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice looking bike! Congrats!


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats on the new ride, looks great. Chris at Eden is a great guy to deal with and I hear Rick will do a good job on the fitting. I will be in about a week after you to pick up my new Orbea Orca and then get a fitting as well.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

Congratulations on the new ride. Very special indeed. Well done on the loosing 70 lbs as well.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice bike! Enjoy it


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tort said:


> Congrats on the new ride, looks great. Chris at Eden is a great guy to deal with and I hear Rick will do a good job on the fitting. I will be in about a week after you to pick up my new Orbea Orca and then get a fitting as well.



The fit went great, should have done one 3 years ago on my other bike. it was amazing.. just a small (1 mil + 1 degree) movement of my cleat and I felt like a new person. Rick is very pleasant and fusses over the smallest details. I had an awesome experience.


Hey, while I was there being fitted, I saw a Obea box being delivered


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> The fit went great, should have done one 3 years ago on my other bike. it was amazing.. just a small (1 mil + 1 degree) movement of my cleat and I felt like a new person. Rick is very pleasant and fusses over the smallest details. I had an awesome experience.
> 
> 
> Hey, while I was there being fitted, I saw a Obea box being delivered


Yup that was my new bike. I stopped in yesterday to see it. Beautiful. Chris will finish the build today and I have an early appointment with Rick Friday. Glad to hear you had a good experience with him. I am so excited I can't sit still, I just want to ride and the weather looks promising for Friday...woo-hoo.:thumbsup:


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice, what FSA handlebars are those?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful bike congrats, but the 70lbs, even better.


----------



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

*Compact crankset*

Weird, I picked up the same bike about a month ago. You mentioned yours had a compact crankset? Mine came with a 53/39 upfront which I was surprised to see. I think I would of preferred the compact since I am still adjusting to gearing and shifting on my interval training. Technically I am seeing a slight increase in my power output though because I am always reaching for that next gear.

When you got fit did you do just cleat or entire bike? Anything else they reccommended on the fit?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Fit was total, cleats, spacers to move the pedals in our out, hood positions, seat angle, height, bar angle etc.

When riding before, I would get on my bike, shift around, move around, fuss around to get in to position.

After the fit, I swing a leg over and it is like I am locked in some high end sports car cockpit. No more fidgeting for positions.

Oh, and I need some more pics up, I switched out to fizik white bar tape.)


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to agree with Desmo13, I had a fitting by the same guy (Rick) and found it just feels natural and I don't fidget anymore.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Desmo13, 

When you post your next set of pics, can you do a close up of the tube shapes? I'd like to see what the shapes are on the down-tube and top-tube. Is the down-tube round? In some pics, it looks square-ish to me and in others, round. 

Thanks


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is another upload of pics. changed the bar tape.

Seat tube, pretty round









Down tube, round but flattened a little top and bottom









Top tube, thin...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Gorgeous bike!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*One Sweet Ride!!*

I really like Look Bikes. IMHO, they along with Time are thee best production carbon bike makers around. Colnago IMHO, comes in a close second to these two. 

I am not familiar with the 566 and where it falls in their line. Is it between the 586 and the 585 Optimum?? 

Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## paddington2012 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Desmo,

I'm getting the same bike soon - pretty excited. Could you let me know what size yours is as it looks the business.

Thanks,
Paddington


----------



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Desmo, how are you liking the bike so far? Question, where did you pickup those Look carbon bottle cages.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Love the bike! I can't believe how comfortable I feel on it. 

About the cages, my lbs; Eden Bicycles, Castro Valley CA has them in stock. 

In regards to paddington2012, mine is a size Large


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2007)

hey, nice lookin ride. need to get rid of that nasty black bar tape. been deciding bt a 566 and an 08 leftover orbea orca. rides r similar stiffness wise and the orca has sram instead of shimano. sram has a cleaner look to it. ride on !


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet!:cornut:


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

*Another New member to the club: Look 566*

Picked mine up a couple weeks ago. My first real ride I went about 12 miles further than I had gone in the past and I wasn't really that tired afterward. The ride is extremely comfortable. I have pretty much left everything stock so far, SRAM Rival setup, added a Cateye Strada wireless. My first upgrade will either be the saddle or the wheels. I'm going to give the saddle a few months but so far not many complaints. 

I have not been fit yet but I have seen my speed increase about 3 mph compared to the Cannondale CAAD5 with the same amount of effort. I can't wait to get a proper fit and see how that feels. I haven't hit any hills yet so I'll check back in after riding some and give my thoughts on how it climbs.

I need to add some bottle cages, want the Look or the Arundel Mandible but don't want to plunk down the $50/each right now, perhaps a Christmas present. I've read good reviews of the Arundel and they have a nice clean look to them so that is where I'm leaning but for now I'll probably grab a pair of the plastic Profile Design Stryke.

So that I don't bore you further here are some pics...


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sweet pictures. I'm currently using a Caad5 and will be building up my 585 sometime this week hopefully. Somewhat regret not getting a 566 because of the sexy kink!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

You won't regret the 585 once you get on it. There IS a difference between the two. 
That said, the 566 is a very good/comofortable bike.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd love to try the 585/595 sometime but the frame alone is more than my 566 Rival.


----------

